# Recommend a Good Quality Leisure Battery



## GDog (Mar 24, 2010)

Following on from my previous thread re Gel Leisure Batteries, can you recommend a good quality lead acid leisure battery, around 85 - 100ah which is all I'll be needing. Halfords have little choice and seem expensive so will opt for an online purchase methinks. 

What have you guys been using over the years?

Ta

GDog


----------



## kangooroo (Mar 24, 2010)

I've bought marine and leisure batteries (not lead acid) from Battery Charger | Batteries | Battery Accessories | Battery | Battery Chargers | Caravan Batteries and found the prices competitive and the service excellent.  Discounts can be negotiated if you're able to collect otherwise it's next day delivery.

The staff seemed knowledgable - although none could answer my question regarding venting leisure batteries in my van directly opposite the gas hob.


----------



## lebesset (Mar 24, 2010)

having gone back to standard lead acid batteries many years ago having discovered the others were actually a rip off , I had a lengthy talk on the subject with an 30 years experience AA man only last year 

his advice [ having seen one or two battery failures in his time ] was to avoid the maintenance free ones , which actually dry up in time ....which I have found by opening them up when they were worn out 

the only exception he had found was ones made by ACDelco which don't suffer this for some reason ....he said that some [ maybe all?] japanese batteries appeared to be made to the same design


----------



## GDog (Mar 24, 2010)

I'm veering away from the gel type having read a view negative pieces about them. Lead acid, tried and tested seems the way to go and ones that can be topped up. 

How about the newer calcium batteries? Are these slightly better than the lead acid and top-upable?

GDog


----------



## peppers (Mar 25, 2010)

dont use a calcium battery they are designed for vehices with smart charge systems ie 18v output at times.    use a good make liesure battery ,vehicle batterys are designed to give a good punch of power to start the vehicle and are not suitable for liesure use


----------



## NicknClair (Mar 25, 2010)

Found Elecsols to be my poision of choice. Sealed for life lead acid, plates are carbon fibre lined for support and have 5 yr guarantee. Have found them to be great with using my 1.6kw inverter and B2B charger. Range is as follows;

70 ah = £86.00
100 ah = £103.00
110 ah = £113.00
125 ah = £132.00
and my personal fav  220ah = £234.00.

Elecsol Batteries - Official Site - Leisure Batteries - Battery Chargers


----------



## LDV Camper (Apr 5, 2010)

I've been through any number of very expensive 'leisure batteries' that don't last no matter how much you pay. Then I was given a battery off an electric wheelchair - gel, maintainence free etc. I used it in the last motorhome for a few years then put it into this one. I've never 'maintained' it and it just charges off the alternator via a split charger. The capacity is amazing - the best bit, the battery itself was free.

Oh - should add, after a long weekend of using all lighting, electric flush toilet etc, the vehicle battery had gone flat so I used the gel battery to jump start the 2.4L diesel. Not bad eh?


----------



## smifee (Apr 6, 2010)

Like nickjvanbitz I went for Elecsols. Have had 4 x 125Ah for 5 years. They are still going strong BUT I have used 7 litres of top up in that time. I got them from Van Bitz and was advised to check & top up every 6 months. 

I think I have had to use so much top up because all my charging systems are multi-stage involving high charge rates causing gassing off.

A mate copied the system Van Bitz installed for me but used cheapo batteries. He thinks they may be coming to the end of their life. For my Elecsols to be a better buy than his cheapos they have to last 12 years!


----------



## Pioneer (Apr 6, 2010)

Gdog,
you have a PM.

Chers,
Bill.


----------



## robnchris (Apr 12, 2010)

*batteries*

We also have two Elecsols batteries, top quality no trouble with them at all.
Really pleased and highly recommended.


----------

